# 1995 - 4x4 - 4-cyl clutch question



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

I have the stated truck. Of late I have noticed that when I accelerate the rpm drastically increases with no additional power. I assume that the clutch is slipping and needs to be replaced? Any idea what I'm looking at for the repair? I assume that the transmission would have to be dropped? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

latechslack said:


> I have the stated truck. Of late I have noticed that when I accelerate the rpm drastically increases with no additional power. I assume that the clutch is slipping and needs to be replaced? Any idea what I'm looking at for the repair? I assume that the transmission would have to be dropped? Any help is appreciated.



Sorry. Typo. I have a 1995 truck NOT 1985.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

What type of transmission is in the truck? Do you plan to do the work yourself?


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

veesix said:


> What type of transmission is in the truck? Do you plan to do the work yourself?


Well, I assume it is too big a job to handle by myself. Dropping the trans is a out of my league. Not sure what "type" of transmission, other than it is 5-speed manual trans., 4X4, 1995 4-cyl. XE. I can look up the transmission type in the manual, if possible, if that would help? Thanks for the reply.

Michael


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

What I was asking is "what is it, a manual or an automatic?".

You could buy a new clutch on line and hire a local mechanic to do the install. This must be about a 5 hour job; A good guess might be 5 to 6 hundred bucks. A dealership might charge about twice that. Give a Nissan dealer a phone call and ask for a quote.

veesix


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

veesix said:


> What I was asking is "what is it, a manual or an automatic?".
> 
> You could buy a new clutch on line and hire a local mechanic to do the install. This must be about a 5 hour job; A good guess might be 5 to 6 hundred bucks. A dealership might charge about twice that. Give a Nissan dealer a phone call and ask for a quote.
> 
> veesix


Thanks veesix. That is exactly what I did. I got a price of a clutch kit ($165), and then called a local mechanic. The mechanic said the job would cost between $500 to $600, like you said. Hate to pay that much, but it is too big of a job for my skills. Thanks again.


----------

